# Fish combinations.



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon tank setup and currently cycling and have begun planning what kind of fish I want to keep in it. Originally I wanted Guppies but then I thought Cherry Barbs would be a better option. I've been a little torn on what to pick because all the fish seem like they'd be good.

The tank is the standard size for a 30G rectangular aquarium. The left 20% or so is heavily planted with ferns of varying sizes. The 20% adjacent to that is only substrate, but has the heater. The rest of the tank has two large and two small ornaments that provide a lot of shelter and hiding places, and the two large ornaments dual-function as bubble makers. The filter is placed in the middle of a tank, a HOB Aquaclear 50. If any of this is relevant to fish choice please let me know, since some fish may require more aeration and water flow, others may require plants or hiding spaces, and others might want more open space.

I want to have 6 small schooling fish of one sort, and 6 of another for sure. I figure the main options are Zebra Danios, Guppies, Neon Tetras, and Cherry Barbs. Would any two of these groups work well together? My original pick were Barbs and Guppies, but would the Cherry Barbs attack the Guppies' fins? 

Of those 4 groups, are any of them more predominantly top-level swimmers? I read that Guppies are mid-top level, Tetras/Barbs are mid, and have seen conflicting reports on the Danios; with them being sometimes listed as mid-swimmers and sometimes top. I'm looking for one group that would like the middle and one that would like the top and could get along well.

Then for the bottom. I'm looking into 5 groups here; African Dwarf Frogs, Ghost Shrimp, Black Kuhli Loaches, Bristlenose Plecos, and Ottos. What would be a good combination here? I've considered the following..

A) 4 frogs, 8 shrimp, one Bristlenose.
B) 3 frogs, 6 shrimp, 5 Ottos
C) 3 frogs, 5 loaches, one Bristlenose
D) 8 loaches and a Bristlenose.

Any of those seem particularly well suited to the aquarium?

I think my ideal aquarium would be something like this..

6 Zebra Danios - assuming they will swim at the top.
6 Cherry Barbs (would Tetras perhaps be better suited?)
4 Dwarf Frogs
8 Ghost Shrimp
1 Bristlenose Pleco

Another option would be to replace the Danios with male Guppies and the Barbs with Tetras.

Thoughts?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is a nifty little site that should answer your question for you instantly!

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

^What he said,lol.

I would add these,just because I want them myself so bad:
galaxy rasboras - Google Search


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I've used that program, it says all of my combinations are okay for the aquarium so I know they would all work in principle. It doesn't mention what level of the tank the fish swam at, it didn't mention Cherry Barbs' tendency to nip, and it doesn't give any detailed information about the tank being planted, aerated, etc...I mean it's a nice tool but not complete ya know? I wanted some human insight and opinions, it's always more fun that way!


----------

